# Opinions on Hi Point .40 or .45



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone have opinions on either of these? Thinking of buying one as a Christmas gift. I know they are inexpensive but other than being big and heavy I haven't heard much about them. Also, opinions on caliber. He will probably take it to the range from time to time but primarily use it as a night stand gun. Any positives or negatives appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Major junk! Don't depend on one!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Major junk! Don't depend on one!


In firearms you get what you pay for. How much do you value the recipient of this weapons life??? I have seen several hundred of these guns, I have shot the .40 and the 9mm. The slide on these guns are the heaviest part they actually move the gun by inertia coward and backward with recoil because of the weight of the slide. I will say that the gun is supposedly very reliable, meaning that they go off every time you pull the trigger. My opinion is they are better as a hammer than as a gun, but the dirtbags use them because they are so cheap.... Me I will never own one, you get what you pay for. They are made from cheap heavy parts that may never wear out but the trigger feels like its full of dirt and it is very cumbersome to carry.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 40, it was cheap but lots of fun. I have shot a ton of rounds through it and no problem. I'm almost ashame to say I have never really cleaned it either and it still keeps on shooting.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

It'd be a good stash gun for a beater you can burn rounds through and not care.kinda like those ol saturday night specials. I wouldn't carry it but i can't pass up buyin one.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

We have the 9mm put the darth vader looking stock on it with a BSA red dot looks bad as hell and such a riot to shoot. 3-4 inch groups @40 yds. and eats anything I put in it anything... the aftermarket 15 rnd clips are crap I did get mine to work but had to do alot of filing and polishing. got 3k rnds. down it with no failures. enjoy it shoot $#^t out of it use it for parts for the next one when and if it dies. The new stock lightens and balances the weapon alot!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sushi maker said:


> We have the 9mm put the darth vader looking stock on it with a BSA red dot looks bad as hell and such a riot to shoot. 3-4 inch groups @40 yds. and eats anything I put in it anything... the aftermarket 15 rnd clips are crap I did get mine to work but had to do alot of filing and polishing. got 3k rnds. down it with no failures. enjoy it shoot $#^t out of it use it for parts for the next one when and if it dies. The new stock lightens and balances the weapon alot!


I think he was asking about the pistol...


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a .45 and have been satisfied. It will do the job without the boutique price of some others.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have the 45. Most people that say its a bad gun never owned one. Most that do own one really like them. I have shot many a round through mine with absolutely no jams or any other issues. Very accurate and tight shot groups. I qualified with the Beretta 9mm while in the army and shot expert every time. Would have no problem taking my hi point and qualifying on the same course. The heavy weight actually helps with control on the recoil. Would I trust it in a life or death situation involving me or my family?? Absolutely! Your more then welcome to put some rounds through mine and see how you like it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Breeze said:


> I have the 45. Most people that say its a bad gun never owned one. Most that do own one really like them. I have shot many a round through mine with absolutely no jams or any other issues. Very accurate and tight shot groups. I qualified with the Beretta 9mm while in the army and shot expert every time. Would have no problem taking my hi point and qualifying on the same course. The heavy weight actually helps with control on the recoil. Would I trust it in a life or death situation involving me or my family?? Absolutely! Your more then welcome to put some rounds through mine and see how you like it.


If you can shoot a high point accurately and consistently then think what you could do with a colt....


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If you can shoot a high point accurately and consistently then think what you could do with a colt....


Before using the Beretta in the military, we had the old 1911 45's. Those weapons were not known for being very accurate. Of course most of them were pretty well used...... The Beretta was alot more accurate. As far as the hi point goes, I would put it up against any of those M1911's we used any day of the week....

As far as a 1911 that was still pretty tight and had not had alot of use or abuse, might be a different story... never had the chance to fire a new 1911.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The only one I ever had any experience with was a 40 a buddy of mine bought several years ago. Loaded up the first mag, brand new, out of the box, second shot, JAM, 4th shot JAM. It would consistently have at least 3-4 jams for every mag, junk as far as I am concerned. Definitely wouldn't trust my life with one.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I ve got a 9mm Hi Point and I love it! Yes its butt ugly and brick heavy, but it just plain shoots! I've dumped everything thru it from reloads of unknown origin to all the major brands, fmj and hollow point. I have close to 3000 rounds thru it and it just keeps going. it does not jam! No fail to feeds, no failure to eject! I did have one bad magazine that would double feed when full but that was a magazine problem Not a gun problem.
It gets dirty, sweaty and treated badly, and it just keeps functioning flawlessly.
I cant say my glock is that problem free!
Do I carry my Hi Point, Yes
Do I trust it, Yes
Would I reccomend one, Yes


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I inherited a Hi Point .45 a couple of years ago. Put a couple hundred rounds of Winchester White Box through it with no issues. 
Home defense? It's better than a golf club.
Would I trust it? Yes
Would I carry it? No. Too big and heavy.
Will it hold up to thousands of rounds? I doubt it from the wear I saw after a couple hundred.


----------

